# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Pembayaran Keanggotaan Baru

## budi_bambang

Mhn info, untuk pembayaran keanggotaan baru berapa dan di kirim ke BCA mana (an. Yudi atau Teuku).
Formulir sdh saya email ke sekr.kois, mohon di cek. 
Nuhun atas kerjasamanya.
Wass

----------


## mrbunta

> Mhn info, untuk pembayaran keanggotaan baru berapa dan di kirim ke BCA mana (an. Yudi atau Teuku).
> Formulir sdh saya email ke sekr.kois, mohon di cek. 
> Nuhun atas kerjasamanya.
> Wass


pm om ajik aja

----------


## victor

*Untuk pendaftaran Anggota Baru atau Membership Program
Silahkan transfer ke rekening ini :

BCA A/C 441-1254261
a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO*

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mhn info, untuk pembayaran keanggotaan baru berapa dan di kirim ke BCA mana (an. Yudi atau Teuku).
> Formulir sdh saya email ke sekr.kois, mohon di cek. 
> Nuhun atas kerjasamanya.
> Wass


Ok, siap. segera saya akan update statusnya...

----------

